# Never give up on what you desire most.



## Waterdash

Kumusta!

I'm curious as to how you would say the phrase "never give up on what you desire most" in Tagalog. Also, I was wondering if there are any similar meaning phrases commonly used or well known phrases used by Tagalog speakers.

Salamat,
Waterdash


----------



## niernier

*Never give up on what you desire most. = *"Wag na wag mong isusuko ang pinakamimithi mo."

Another suggestion, with some poetic license,

"Kainlanman ay wag mong isusuko ang pinakamimithi mo."


----------



## Waterdash

Salamat niernier! Out of curiosity, what does the bottom phrase literally translate to "Kainlanman ay wag mong isusuko ang pinakamimithi mo."?


----------



## niernier

One of the common phrases where the word kailanman is used is, ngayon at kailanman (now and forever). Kailanman also refers to all the past and the future time.

So a literal translation would be:

Forever, don't give up on what you desire most.

But in English, I guess you can combine forever and don't to a single word never. 

Also, in our regular conversations,

don't -> wag
don't ever -> wag na wag

Note that wag is a contraction of huwag. This should explain the first of the two suggested phrases.


----------

